# I'll be back soon



## PacketMan (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't been online in a while. I haven't bolted back to Windows. 

Been studying the Cisco CCIE v5 written exam. Lot of study to do yet. Hope to write the exam this autumn. Hope to resume active participation here winter 2015-2016. 

Stay tuned, and best wishes to ye all.


----------

